# Is this toy stencil?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the little greyish blue archangel my toy stencil threw earlier this year. This brid was produced from a father/daughter(a blue check) breeding. This is the only bird i have left out of this breeding since they flew off on me last month, and i never got them back. If this isn't toy stencil, what is it? Its halfway through molting. So far the modena bronze is only showing up in the wing bars. The other feathers are either molting into the same ice blue color, or they are ice blue with bluish black spots at the base of the feather. since its not done molting yet, gonna be interesting to see what the feathers on the top of the wing molt into. Also is the wing color blue, or is it ice blue? The dad was supposed to be a modena bronze toy stencil for blue ice. Its a very, very light color, and much different then my dilute and pale blue wings. Its hard to see, the modena bronze on this bird is black laced. 

One wing










The other wing










Hoping to breed to his guy when they are old enough, since it smother is the blue colored birds grandmother. I got this out of a copper black hen, bred to a gold breasted blue winged cock bird. Which i believe you guys told me was a dilute, and the babies would be sex linked? This bird appears to be a copper black check(or a blue t since it has has very dark blue tail feathers). its much darker then what the camera shows. What sex would it be? will be interesting to see what the pairing throws since I know that my blues also carry the stencil wing genes.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

did a search. it looks like the bronze bars some of you posted pictures of.


----------

